# Frank's Aquarium



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I have, and he was fantastic to work with! I will definitally order from him again. He shipped very quickly, had great communication, and even sent me a few extras. I highly recommend him.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

If you do end up ordering I would be interested in getting some stuff from him too. Save on shipping and maybe get a discount if we want the same fish or crays.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

If you guys are having crays sent to Indy, I'd love to go in with you to save on shipping if you don't mind.


----------



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

i plan on making an order mid next week, (around pay day) lol, so like the 20th. Think hard about what we want and I would be more than happy to do a goup order.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I was thinking of getting around 6 Cambarellus shufeldtii, and 6-12 small rasboras. I was think either Boraras merah, Boraras uropthalmoides, or Boraras brigittae. Where either of you guys considering any of those?


----------



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

So far I am going with 6 Cambarellus shufeldtii, 6 each of both the Pygmy Gourami, and then I am not sure of the small rasboras. Probably the Boraras uropthalmoides since i can get 24 of them for a buck each. Trying to find care info for all of them though before i make a final decision. 

By the way, I live on the southside of town, how about you two?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

North east side for living, and I work in Carmel on the north side. I'm not totally sure what to get yet though... give me until tomorrow and I'll figure it out


----------



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

well i am thinking of making the order in a little over a week so take your time. I want to get all the info i can on my new lil guys before i get them. i also need to find a home for two bigger fish that keep harassing everything i have now.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm down here in greenwood, fry and madison.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I highly endorse Frank's Aquarium-The Freshwater Crustacean Farm

don't be discouraged that his web sight is often down or messed up. he works full time in an aquarium related field where he can get great specimens and packaging to share with others in the hobby with a minimal amount of markup. best way to deal with him is to email him exactly what items you like, and your zip code so he can quote you on shipping. the transactional part of his sight is often messed up, so be ready to simply snail mail him a USPS money order, or work something out with him by email. he's a stand up guy, who will surprise you with excellent specimens, professional packaging, and rock bottom shipping costs. So far I have purchased nearly a dozen inverts from him; a pair of Vampire shrimp, a pair of Bamboo shrimp, a pair of Lace shrimp, and a bunch of Amano's. While Months later only a few have survived (my inexperience at fault) the specimens arrived from Frank healthy and vibrant as Frank took the time to package each shrimp separately. I ordered similar specimens from azgardens.com and a seller on aquabid, and their specimens arrived stressed or dead, while Franks were perfect in every way.


----------



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

YEs I planned on emailing him today because I noticed that he changed his site and something i planned on ordering has disapeared. Thank you for the good words though, I will make sure i add something once i get a shipment from him to help others in the future.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I would be interested in some choprae danios and some of the rasboras, but right now I only have room for the chopraes.


----------



## Lissette (Apr 2, 2005)

spypet said:


> I highly endorse Frank's Aquarium-The Freshwater Crustacean Farm


Ditto. A true gentleman.

I met him personally to pick up some Rainbow shrimps (great way to save on shipping). The shrimps were healthy and beautiful.


----------



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

Well we got our order in last week and all i can say is wow! Frank did a good job with packing and was always quick to respond to anything I asked. I plan on doing business with him again once the weather is better. Thank you Frank!!!!


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

So everything made it ok? My little fish are doing well too. I don't think we had anything die.


----------



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

Well with all the plants it is hard to tell if i am missing some or double counting. I would expect a loss or two, especially with the fish I got and with my room mate "feeding" them while I am gone. I would have to say though that everything has gone well, just one Amano shirmp is the only causallty i have seen.


----------

